# Do aqaurims make good cages?



## JohnC (Jul 8, 2007)

I am just wondering if they do I have a 2 gallon and a ten gallon I want to use for mantids. Is that a good choice or no?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 8, 2007)

ive never kept mantids, but read a ton on here and from my gathering it depends on the size of the mantids and type as well...if you want you could keep several in the ten AS LONG AS THEY ARE SEPERATED!! unless they are ghost and are communal....


----------



## Nick Barta (Jul 8, 2007)

If you subdivide them so that the Mantids can easily find their food, any container will do. Ventilation is needed, so assuming you don't have a glass top, but some sort of screen or mesh, you will be fine. Mantids are cannibalistic in most species, so divide them up! Good luck in your new hobby!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

www.mantisplace.comhttp://' target="_blank"&gt;


----------



## JohnC (Jul 8, 2007)

I am planning on getting a Chinese or Religiosa Ooth within the next week or so. So I may use the aquarims. Prolly the smaller one. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2007)

Work fine for me. I use from two and a half gallons to ten gallons.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 17, 2007)

I think mine is around 50 gal, it works fine, lovely little eco system in there (soon to be redone a little more planty).

I keep 5 ghost and 2 x millipede in there... also some treehoppers and other bugs breeding in there and a continous fruit fly culture in one corner which I move from time to time.

Mantis seem to be able to feed well despite its size first one hit adulthood yesterday!


----------



## pizzuti (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes but make sure there are sticks, branches or something to hang upside-down from.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2007)

> Yes but make sure there are sticks, branches or something to hang upside-down from.


Of course but most will hang from the lid.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 26, 2007)

> > Yes but make sure there are sticks, branches or something to hang upside-down from.
> 
> 
> Of course but most will hang from the lid.


my ghosts go nowhere near the lid of mine for some reason... only the adult ever goes there.

They did used to go up there around 5th-6th instar (all of them) but then they just stopped for some reason and have not (that I have seen) been back up there since.

Mind you there are a large number of vines over the fruit fly culture that is there which they seem to spend most of their time over munching away!


----------

